# List of routine lubrication points



## TheHolyCannoli (Nov 19, 2013)

I was hoping to get some input on forming a list of areas that should be greased as a part of routine maintenance to keep things running in good condition.

What spots should be greased/re-greased during the season and between seasons?


----------



## PolarNorth (Sep 7, 2015)

Here's good previous thread to check out - Mx THREAD


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Unless the owners manual indicates areas to use grease or the like I just use silicone spray a couple times a year as it doesn't attract dirt. Anything and everything that pivots or slides gets a shot. I also removed the wheels and gave each axle a coat of anti-seize.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Anti-seize is nice in places that have a tight fit like a screw or bolt and it's threaded hole but in places where there's clearance like things that slip fit it dries up and flakes out. Grease would be a better and longer lasting choice.
Good idea to lube/protect anything that moves.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Anti-seize is nice in places that have a tight fit like a screw or bolt and it's threaded hole but in places where there's clearance like things that slip fit it dries up and flakes out. Grease would be a better and longer lasting choice.
> Good idea to lube/protect anything that moves.


Thanks for the anti-seize tip. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't like the use of Silicone for a snowblower chute/bucket or anywhere where you might get overspray to these areas. Reason being, I like to touch up any nicks, etc at end of season. Silicone/paint don't play well.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> I don't like the use of Silicone for a snowblower chute/bucket or anywhere where you might get overspray to these areas. Reason being, I like to touch up any nicks, etc at end of season. Silicone/paint don't play well.


No they don't. I guess it depends on what conditions the blower is used in. I can see that if you need to do touch ups silicone would be an issue but I only go through snow. If and when the city comes by they always remove the snow at the end of the driveway so it's never in any gravel and salt kind of mix. The old blower was 20 to 25 years old and still had great paint on it. Nothing at all like some of the photos I've seen on here. I guess the bottom line is use what you think is appropriate for how your machine is going to be used.


----------

